# Trout bite has been silly



## Silver Bullet (Nov 7, 2017)

Gentlemen,
The trout bite has been pretty good the last couple of weeks even into this past weekend with the monster tides.  A buddy and I had a trip on 10/28 where we landed 90 trout on artificials after we decided we needed to get an accurate count.

The sheep are around as well.  After smoking the trout, we chased sheepshead on 10/29 in the 25kt west wind and managed to land a quick dozen up to 7 lbs.  

Hopefully, this nor'easter blows through quick and we'll be able to get back on the fish before the water temps drop too much.

On to the pics.  Side note:  You know the sheepshead drop is top secret when the cameras can't come out until you get to a gas station down the road... LOL!!


----------



## Scallen2112 (Nov 8, 2017)

That's a whole bunch of fish sammiches right there! Nice haul. Bet that made for a fun day.


----------



## brown518 (Nov 9, 2017)

Way to go!


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Nov 10, 2017)

Do ya'll think this will last until the first heavy frost?


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Nov 10, 2017)

Impressive fish btw.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 13, 2017)

hunterofopportunity said:


> Do ya'll think this will last until the first heavy frost?



The fish schools should get tighter and tighter.  I'll catch them all winter, but I won't say where.
I've heard to keep looking up further up river certain places.  Fish days with a low tide in the late morning so the mud can absorb the sun.  The incoming water should be a little warmer on these flats...
SB


----------



## Riplukelee (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice catch! Still working to figure the trout out. Pretty much stickin and movin the last few trips just trying different bottom features and tides to see what works. Poppin cork with DOA (several colors) or live shrimp ... one here and one there is how its gone for me ...


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Nov 15, 2017)

Silver Bullet said:


> The fish schools should get tighter and tighter.  I'll catch them all winter, but I won't say where.
> I've heard to keep looking up further up river certain places.  Fish days with a low tide in the late morning so the mud can absorb the sun.  The incoming water should be a little warmer on these flats...
> SB



Thanks silver bullet.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 15, 2017)

Riplukelee said:


> Nice catch! Still working to figure the trout out. Pretty much stickin and movin the last few trips just trying different bottom features and tides to see what works. Poppin cork with DOA (several colors) or live shrimp ... one here and one there is how its gone for me ...



We were getting on schools.  If we came to the right current break, mound, or run out, we caught several and would slow down.  No exaggeration, we only fished about 4 or 5 spots.  One of those spots was about a 100 yard bank, and another was about a 50 yard piece of bank.  If you can find the school, you can get right quick.


----------

